# has primo ever been in the UFC?



## rooyalprincets (Jun 22, 2006)

has primo ever been in the UFC? because i know he was in the efc just wanted to know i would have asked him myself but we dident go to the m & g
but we are going to the one in august my insructor will be teaching then ( and i will probally end up a ginnie pig ) lol


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?search=yes&fighterid=12126


----------



## rooyalprincets (Jun 23, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?search=yes&fighterid=12126


lot of thanx!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 23, 2006)

> i will probally end up a ginnie pig )


 
you will now  lol


----------



## ace (Jun 27, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?search=yes&fighterid=12126


 
No I have never been in the UFC.

I have fought for Combat Zone,Extreme Fighting Challenge & Chaos in the
Cadge I am 3 - 3 In MMA fights........


Xtreme Fighting Challenge Review
*Story by Mickey Suttirattana
Photo's by Mickey Suttirattanahttp://www.combatultime.com/*
*All photo's and text are copyrighted. Any unauthorized use of any Photo's or text from MMA RIng Report is strictly prohibited. All Rights reserved.*​16 th fight- For the Lightweight Championship title, defending champion Primo Luciano from Buffalo , NY took on Hammer house fighter Luke The Apostle Spencer. In what was a very entertaining fight, both fighters gave it their all to the delight of the crowd. Luciano looked to take the fight to the ground on numerous occasions, but the crafty veteran Spencer, avoided most takedown attempts and clearly won the stand up battle. In the end, Spencer did more damage on the feet and avoided most of the Primo takedown attempts and easily scored a unanimous decision victory snatching the Lightweight title away from a very game Luciano.​


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 27, 2006)

Hope to get to see you again at the meet and great 
 I learned a great deal from you and your instructor the last time
sheldon


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 27, 2006)

Primo;

At Tim's Annual Buffalo camp, you dropped in for about a second for the MMA class while I was hearing a presentation that I didn't want to get away from (would have been rude of me). 

I was hoping that you would have stayed. Even though MMA class was cancelled due to camp, I would have been happy to roll and work on my ground game. Too bad I didn't catch you before you left.

Maybe next time, eh?

Yours,

Paul


----------



## ace (Jun 28, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Primo;
> 
> At Tim's Annual Buffalo camp, you dropped in for about a second for the MMA class while I was hearing a presentation that I didn't want to get away from (would have been rude of me).
> 
> ...


 
For sure.............

I got dropped off at the camp & my ride was gone.
So my buddy Steve offered me a Ride so I took it.

I will be at next years camp but we should hook up before then.....


----------

